# Lesson learned, chain cut my leg...



## JAXJEREMY (Jun 20, 2012)

Was camping this past winter and pulled a firewood permit. Brought the tree down, and instead of taking the time to trim off the limbs and small branches I waded in a started bucking the trunk. BIG mistake..As I was cutting, I stepped back and got hung up on one of the branches almost tripping. I'd already released my finger from the throttle, but too late, the tip of the saw came down and caught my leg right between the edge of my calf and shin..Thought the pain would be much worse that it was, perhaps I was in a little shock, got my first aid kit out and cleaned the wound up really good and was luck enough to find an urgent care facility not 8 miles from the camp site...

This picture doesn't do it justice, there were three different gashes where the tip bit me, at first the Dr. at the urgent care was going to send me off to the ER, but I convinced her it wasn't as bad as it looked..luckily for me it wasn't, no tendon or muscle damage, but it did require 20 stitches.

I'm sure chaps would have prevented this, but I've learned my lesson and have a much greater respect for saws and will be much more aware of my surroundings in the future..







View attachment 242407


----------



## deevo (Jun 20, 2012)

You got off lucky there for sure, glad it wasn't much more serious and deeper! My ex partner was cutting crap up on the ground last year with his 200T, (yeah total other thread!lol) I was busy chipping and comes asking for a bandaid for his arm all cut up.....WTF. yep ran up a limb to his arm and sliced him up, He is very erratic on most days, no chaps.PPE of any sort all the time but on his site boasts of being mr safety. Going kill himself or someone else. Telephone company computer tech turned tree guy hack!lol Seriously though chaps/chainsaw pants are not a lot of money for the basic ones. Probably cost a lot less the then urgent care facility bill I bet eh? Stay safe, thanks for sharing


----------



## JAXJEREMY (Jun 20, 2012)

I did get lucky and probably should still pick up a pair of chaps..You learn something new every day and this is not a lesson I want to repeat..


----------



## Philbert (Jun 20, 2012)

jermil01 said:


> I did get lucky and probably should still pick up a pair of chaps..You learn something new every day and this is not a lesson I want to repeat..



_"Should"!?! "Should"!?!_

Glad you were not more seriously hurt, and thanks for sharing the details so that others can learn.

You are probably right on both details: wading in to cut, and lack of PPE.

Philbert


----------



## QuadL-matty (Jun 21, 2012)

5.5 years in the industry and on my 9th pair of chainsaw pants. saved my legs from being cut up like hamburger. they work, wear em and save yourself 20 stitches or more


----------



## wooddog 066 (Jun 21, 2012)

chaps ,,,,,,definately all safety stuff is hot and sweaty but atleast your here to talk about it!!!


----------



## alpha115 (Jun 21, 2012)

QuadL-matty said:


> 5.5 years in the industry and on my 9th pair of chainsaw pants. saved my legs from being cut up like hamburger. they work, wear em and save yourself 20 stitches or more



Geeze who taught ya to use a saw ..... Snowy  

Gotta come to BC, great Utility Arborist Instructor there. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## QuadL-matty (Jun 21, 2012)

Lol snowy hahaha, no problem running the saw for me lol. I usually replace them every six months regardless if i cut them or not. I usually end up looking like pig pen for some reason. I must be working to hard lmao


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 22, 2012)

Brave post thanks for sharing, sorry your cat walk and leg modeling career maybe over,,,, still could'a been much worst anyhoo upside chicks dig scars just avoid getting too many.


----------



## JAXJEREMY (Jun 22, 2012)

After all of the recommendations, I do plan on getting a pair of chaps...again it was one of those situations where I should have known better..hind sites 20-20.

No worries about my leg modeling career, the remaining scar isn't too bad and it's definitely a good conversation piece..sometimes I say I got bit by a shark..that's always a good one..

My wife was a little upset when I removed the stitches myself, but I really didn't feel like waiting around in a Dr's office for hours for something I could do in 10 minutes...

Need to post up a pic of how it healed, looks much better now..


----------



## Boomhower (Jun 22, 2012)

Damn...that hurt me to look at it. Thanks for sharing...will think of that pic the next time I say to my self, I'm just trimming a few limbs I dont need my chaps.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 22, 2012)

Boomhower said:


> Damn...that hurt me to look at it. Thanks for sharing...will think of that pic the next time I say to my self, I'm just trimming a few limbs I dont need my chaps.



Yup...that's when you get nailed.


----------



## greendohn (Jun 22, 2012)

glad it wasn't any worse.
i always wear cabelas insulated brier pants and had the idea they would save me from injury. i guess they would buy me a lot of protection in the event of an accident.?...BUT, they are brier pants and not chainsaw chaps!

A VERY GOOD POINT was made last winter on another thread here on AS..Chaps don't cost what an emergency room visit will cost ya'!! 

I went straight down to the stealership and bought a pair of Jonsered chaps. They aren't any trouble to wear and help keep my pants clean.

I also discovered they are handy for throwin' on over my shorts when I'm running the weed eater.(which is not very often,lol.


----------



## QuadL-matty (Jun 22, 2012)

But don't just buy the cheapest ones u can find, 3900 rated ones or better are a must. Cause when that chain is spinning somewhere near the speed of sound u want as much protection as possible


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 28, 2012)

*Chain Brake*

Take a page from the dreaded ( here among the annointed at least :msp_ohmy *Game of Logging* and *CLP* techniques that teach efficient cutting AND safety.

With the saw running: *take a step or move, kick on the brake.* It's made to be fast, simple without taking your hands off the handles ( normal or top handled in a tree) with your forearm. It's saved a lot of us clutzes(sp.) who tend to find log snakes or snow snakes that grab the feet and trip us. This works well limbing, clearing blowdowns, or boundary opening when conditions are tight and blocked.....or even felling cuts moving from front to back.

And yes drop starting or crotch starting, use the brake.

JMNSHEO


----------



## Philbert (Jun 28, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> Take a page from the dreaded ( here among the annointed at least :msp_ohmy *Game of Logging* and *CLP* techniques that teach efficient cutting AND safety. With the saw running: *take a step or move, kick on the brake.*


*

+1

(except the drop starting part)

I hit the chain brake as a reflex whenever I move my feet, or stop to think. 

Philbert*


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 28, 2012)

*Chain Brake*



Philbert said:


> +1
> 
> (except the drop starting part)
> 
> ...



Right on Phil...thanks for the rare support for something that makes sense. Why too many use that drop start technique, or don't use the brake the way it was originally engineered, is a Darwin Award seminar. :alien2:


----------

